# Go play with yourself!



## Cherry

Okay, I feel bad.. but seriously, my son is almost 4, and bad. He will not leave his twin sister alone. She will be sitting there minding her own business.. and he just comes along and starts picking on her. And I can handle the once in a while conflict, but this has been going on since 6 am!!! And she screams bloody murder when he does something to upset her. 

Why can't he just go play by himself, and leave her alone? Sorry if I seem callous, but I have a headache with all of her high pitched squeals this morning


----------



## Almostrecovered

evil twin?


----------



## Cherry

Part of the problem is that I don't know if sissy is truly hurt when I hear the squeally scream.. so when he does this, I gotta stop what I'm doing (laundry/meals/cleaning) and go check on them. They separate them at daycare... Otherwise their teacher would be playing referee all day. 

And your avatar reminds me... I'm getting two turtles in about 3 months! Some kind of water turtle.. I'm excited, lol.


----------



## costa200

Problem is you got the girl first.... They make loud screeching noises that little male toddlers like to hear. 

If he was older than her this wouldn't be a problem! Right now you need to find something for him to do because he is just bored.


----------



## Cherry

costa200 said:


> Problem is you got the girl first.... They make loud screeching noises that little male toddlers like to hear.
> 
> If he was older than her this wouldn't be a problem! Right now you need to find something for him to do because he is just bored.


Since you mention that, yes, I can tell he's bored/wanting someone to entertain him.. my girl is good about playing by herself... She could go an hour playing dolls. I try to entertain him... And sometimes he'll come help me [insert x] but he gets bored of that quickly too.. and will run find sissy and mess all her dolls up and the loud pitched squealling begins. Ugh. I keep reminding myself that this too shall pass.


----------



## Cherry

Like this morning... Sissy is playing with sidewalk chalk... Little man grabs some chalk and immediately heads to where she's drawing and starts drawing all over her stuff. WTF?? lol


----------



## Maricha75

Cherry, my youngest and his cousin are just a few months apart. Believe it or not, he'd be content to play quietly by himself.... SHE likes to terrorize HIM. She's a bully. >.<

We have said that if they were to get into the same preschool class, the teacher would be having problems. So far, it looks like that won't be an issue... but there's always kindergarten....

Anyway, my youngest argues with his older sister. She will be 6 in October and he just turned 4. They are close. If you put them side, they look like they could be twins...except she's a bit taller than he is lol. But they both can wear the same, or close to the same, size clothes. I suspect that when they are a bit older, after he has had a few growth spurts, I'll be getting questions about whether or not they are twins lol.

My little man DOES occasionally like to irritate his sister. She yells. It's like having a 5 year old teenager 

I'd say it'll end soon/eventually... but I've watched my older niece and nephew.... they scare me. LOL Good luck!


----------



## Cherry

Maricha75 said:


> I'd say it'll end soon/eventually... but I've watched my older niece and nephew.... they scare me. LOL Good luck!


lol... Thanks! Yeah, I can remember fighting with my brother and cousins all throughout childhood... And I can remember specifically screaming to get my parents attention if my brother did something to aggravate me or just to get him in trouble. I've since apologized to him! Haha

Sometimes I just gotta breath and remind myself only another, what, 10 years? I think I stopped trying to get my brother in trouble when we were about 12 and 14.


----------



## FirstYearDown

When I saw the thread title, I thought it belonged in the sex section!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## costa200

Cherry said:


> Like this morning... Sissy is playing with sidewalk chalk... Little man grabs some chalk and immediately heads to where she's drawing and starts drawing all over her stuff. WTF?? lol


See this is exactly what i mean. He enjoys it. If instead of a girl you had a boy and the little one did this you could just let the bigger one rough him up a bit. Being it like it is try to instruct your daughter to have better interactions with him. Ignore his provocations or include him in her stuff (that's what he really wants). He is trying to get his big sis to play with him. Just he doesn't know how and the best he can do is annoy her to get some sort of reaction. 

He also probably needs some boy stuff to do. You need to find a way to tire the little critter out. 

I'm the older brother, so as soon as i understood all the little idiot wanted was to be included i started handling him a little better. But don't worry, i'm pretty sure 10 years of this will solve the issu


----------



## Maricha75

costa200 said:


> See this is exactly what i mean. He enjoys it. If instead of a girl you had a boy and the little one did this you could just let the bigger one rough him up a bit. Being it like it is try to instruct your daughter to have better interactions with him. Ignore his provocations or include him in her stuff (that's what he really wants). He is trying to get his big sis to play with him. Just he doesn't know how and the best he can do is annoy her to get some sort of reaction.
> 
> He also probably needs some boy stuff to do. You need to find a way to tire the little critter out.
> 
> I'm the older brother, so as soon as i understood all the little idiot wanted was to be included i started handling him a little better. But don't worry, i'm pretty sure 10 years of this will solve the issu


Costa... it's a bit different when they're the same age. Two 4 year old children... You can try to get his twin sister to play with him, but that doesn't always work the way it would if she was an OLDER sister.... Just sayin'


----------



## Bellavista

He sounds like a little stirrer. Sorry, he wil grow into a big stirrer. I suggest ear plugs.
I had 5 fairly close, the middle one, a boy, stirred his younger sisters mercilessly, I could not sit him next to them in the car. Now they are 20, 18 & 15, he still stirs, but they take it better. (Other than the 15yo going to the school guidance officer because she thought she really was adopted like he told her!).
I acutally showed a family movie made when he was about 10 recently & he asked how we did not kill him.. It was hard at times.
So sorry, other than finding another little boy for him to play with & getting a sandpit or similar, I have no answers. I think the stirrer little boys do enjoy the reaction they get from the girls..


----------



## Cherry

Bellavista said:


> He sounds like a little stirrer. Sorry, he wil grow into a big stirrer. I suggest ear plugs.
> I had 5 fairly close, the middle one, a boy, stirred his younger sisters mercilessly, I could not sit him next to them in the car. Now they are 20, 18 & 15, he still stirs, but they take it better. (Other than the 15yo going to the school guidance officer because she thought she really was adopted like he told her!).
> I acutally showed a family movie made when he was about 10 recently & he asked how we did not kill him.. It was hard at times.
> So sorry, other than finding another little boy for him to play with & getting a sandpit or similar, I have no answers. I think the stirrer little boys do enjoy the reaction they get from the girls..


Beautiful... lol... Now that I think about it, he does pick on a few of the little girls at daycare too.. 

If my little one wasn't so little, id probably let them go at it.. but once when I walked away for a minute, he had started choking her! They had been playing peacefully together and I think it started as a game or something, no warning. I have to have my eyes on them ALL the time! If its quiet for more than 5 mins, I start to worry  

What age do the recognize real tears? lol


----------



## Bellavista

Well, I think my son became a little more sensative with his stirring when he hit about 18..


----------



## costa200

Maricha75 said:


> Costa... it's a bit different when they're the same age. Two 4 year old children... You can try to get his twin sister to play with him, but that doesn't always work the way it would if she was an OLDER sister.... Just sayin'


Twins are an unnatural nightmare


----------



## Cherry

costa200 said:


> Twins are an unnatural nightmare


Actually the twins were all natural  But, yes, they have been a nightmare at times. I was actually looking forward to coming to work to get a little quiet time this morning. Eeek... Not sure what I'm gonna do in a month when I have no where to escape to. 

Too soon to lock them out of your room and let 'em fend for themselves?


----------

